
Emerson Collective Acquires Majority Stake in The Atlantic - aaronharnly
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/07/emerson-collective-atlantic-coalition/535215/?single_page=true
======
dctoedt
A better title would be "Laurene Powell Jobs group acquires majority stake in
The Atlantic" — not sure how many people would know who the Emerson Collective
is.

